# Bluray erstellen/brennen



## Mikay Kun (11. März 2010)

Ich wollte mich mit dem Thema Bluray mal auseinandersetzen. Nun stellen sich mir mehrere Frgaen udn ich hoffe das ich schnell gute Antworten bekomme xD

Also:

Welches MPEG-Format?
Welche Bitrate?
Wenn: Nur variable oder nur konstante oder beides?
Maximum, minimum bitrate
Welche Auflösung ist möglich (HDV1, HDV2, Fuull HD)?
Welche Bildraten sind erlaubt oder möglich

Ansonsten wäre ich über jeden Tipp oder Hinweis dankbar.

MFG Mikay


----------



## akrite (12. März 2010)

... ein Teil der Fragen wird Dir hier beantwortet.


----------

